
The key to increase user acquisition this pandemic - dravishakatoch
https://blog.locale.ai/how-to-improve-user-acquisition-conversion-using-location-analytics/
======
slynn12
I have mixed feelings about posts like this...just feels like trying to
capitalize on a terrible situation, although I get it could be spun as trying
to make the most of a terrible situation.

~~~
dravishakatoch
It's ideally to help start-ups struggling with user acquisition during this
pandemic, with location analytics. Location analytics is the key here,
especially for start-ups running this pandemic such as in the logistics, last-
mile delivery, mobility sector. I hope that clears the air for you!

